
Social media has failed us and the nation - anigbrowl
http://www.sfchronicle.com/entertainment/article/Social-media-has-failed-us-and-the-nation-10686838.php?google_editors_picks=true
======
jimmywanger
She even admits to trying to get Trump banned for "harassment". Is there
nothing the mainstream media won't do to make sure they're the only conduit to
the "correct" thoughts peoples should be having?

------
jstewartmobile
Mainstream media needs to give this a rest.

Zuckerberg couldn't even dream of dogging us as hard as CNN/FOX/MSNBC et.al.
did in the run-up to the invasion of Iraq and Afghanistan.

